# "What Is This Thing?" Running Thread



## intjonmiller (Apr 24, 2016)

I don't see a running thread for this topic (at least not by browsing and searching through Tapatalk) and I think it would be appropriate to have one. It doesn't seem to make much sense to make a separate thread for each mystery tool, and personally I find it fascinating to browse them, so having them in one place makes sense to me. Any objections?


----------



## intjonmiller (Apr 24, 2016)

I'll start.  

This was in the box of change and reversing gears, tooling, and random workpieces and offcuts that came with my father's Logan 850 lathe. Any idea what I is? It appears to me to have been cut off of something else, as there is a rough end and no apparent mount point. Not sure if it's worth keeping.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 24, 2016)

You ask two very good questions.

1)  I have no idea what it is

2)  Of course it's worth keeping, you never know when you'll need something like that.  Camera mount, coolant nozzle mount, lamp mount, whatever mount for whatever?


----------



## coolidge (Apr 24, 2016)

Its a muffler bearing alignment tool.


----------



## intjonmiller (Apr 24, 2016)

Well I'm not going to throw it out! The only things I throw out are too small to be modified for some new purpose and can't be melted with other scrap to make something new (or burned to melt the metals). 

Let me rephrase: I'm not sure if I should keep it AS-IS.


----------



## intjonmiller (Apr 24, 2016)

coolidge said:


> Its a muffler bearing alignment tool.



Figures. I already have several of those. I was hoping for something a bit more useful.


----------



## aliva (Apr 24, 2016)

looks a bit like an indicator holder. I can't be sure as there's no scale to compare it to.
What are the dimensions? Or better yet take an other photo with a scale beside for size.


----------



## intjonmiller (Apr 24, 2016)

aliva said:


> I can't be sure as there's no scale to compare it to. What are the dimensions?


I realized that issue as I was making the post, but I was no longer with the mysterious tool to take another picture so I posted it anyway.


----------



## chips&more (Apr 24, 2016)

It looks like it needs to be repurposed.


----------



## British Steel (Apr 24, 2016)

OK, if we're getting all "what is it?" - bronze, about the size of a grenade, three sprung fingers, the screws lock the two halves together (hinge on the opposite side)...
It *might* be marine / military-related as it was in a box of tools with War Department stamps on 'em!

If I can't find a use, it goes in the "yellow metals" bin for eventual melting and casting...

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 24, 2016)

it looks pretty painful, that's for sure. Brings tears to my eyes!


----------



## intjonmiller (Apr 25, 2016)

British Steel said:


> View attachment 127696
> View attachment 127695
> 
> 
> ...


I worked in a business depot that was previously a defense depot. One day the warehouse manager was clearing out a section of old junk in the warehouse and put a large pallet of stuff by the dumpster that anyone could pick through before he threw it out. I grabbed a bright green 55 gallon drum to be my new dust collection receptacle in my shop. I threw it in my truck and didn't open it for a week or two. Inside was custom-fit foam in a distinctive shape, with a certificate from the contractor who made and shipped the item declaring that, while it is a warhead, it is not radioactive or in any other way immediately hazardous, short of controlled detonation. 

I thought it was nice of them to include such a thoughtful note.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 25, 2016)

<speculator>

It's a device for retrieving a permanently anchored sonobouy or other anchored submersible monitoring equipment like temperature or current.   The anchor can remain in place and the equipment can be retrieved for maintenance like battery changes and returned to the same exact spot.   The device has an additional rope or cable attached to it and is clamped around the pendant that is attached to a float.  The device slides down the pendant and the 3 fingers engage the equipment.    

</speculator>


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 25, 2016)

Many many years ago I used a device similar to that to retrieve a submersible well pump and length of pipe from the bottom of a well.  The fingers grabbed the inside of the pipe and locked it in place as long as there was tension on the line.


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 27, 2016)

Wouldn't there have to be two lines, one to haul the device up with its load and one to release the fingers to retrieve the tool?


----------



## chevydyl (Apr 27, 2016)

I used to work slickline, wireline and was gonna say it looks like a tool to retrieve something from a hole, although it looks nothing like wireline tools, wireline or slickline tools feature a pin that holds "fingers" in place, the tool usually gets set down onto a plug or standing valve or what have you, and then hammered down on a little to make sure its seated, they have springs and such, but while trying to retrieve the plug or whatever it is, if its stuck u can hammer down on it breaking a pin causing the fingers to retract so you can pull out of the hole.


----------



## atlas ten (Apr 27, 2016)

It does kinda resemble a down hole fishing tool. I think it it a one way tool for use on a rope. Replacing nots. Using a collar type tool to release the fingers.
Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## British Steel (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks gents, looks like it's destined for the "yellow metals" bin for later melt and cast then!

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## Uglydog (May 9, 2016)

Found this at an estate sale.
I was told that the once owner made pacemakers and defibrillators. 
It looks to me like a some sort of high class indicator holder with micro adjustments.
Any better suggestions on its identity, value, or how I might best list it?

Daryl
MN


----------



## CluelessNewB (May 9, 2016)

Uglydog said:


> how I might best list it



I don't have a clue but if you are listing on ePay and want to maximize bids try these phrases:

"Very Rare" 
"Steam Punk"
"Vintage"
and last but not least 
"Atlas Milling Machine'


----------



## intjonmiller (May 10, 2016)

It is manufactured by Biomet. I don't see it listed on their site, but there are many listings for Biomat products on eBay that are clearly identical to what you have (or rather, I see listings for parts of what you have here). They can help you identify it if you contact them: 

http://www.biomet.com/

But be aware that, if I'm reading those other eBay listings right, there may be restrictions by the FDA regarding who can sell these items. I suspect that's just boilerplate disclaimer that someone started posting and everyone else started copying, but I saw the same message on many listings from many sellers, all within the Medical Instruments category. But I figured I should mention it just in case.


----------



## Billh50 (May 11, 2016)

That last item looks similar to some medical products a company I worked for made. They are use to set and put tension on pins and rods. The pins or rods would be in the smaller clamps. That one looks like it would be for along a joint such as an elbow.
The parts should be made of surgical grade titanium.


----------



## Uglydog (May 11, 2016)

Certainly is rigid!
Might make a great indicator holder. That's what I thought in might be for.
I'm certainly not going to get into the joint replacement business.
Looks like it might be difficult to market.

Thanks for the feedback!

Daryl
MN


----------



## intjonmiller (May 11, 2016)

This one has me puzzled. It was in one of the boxes of change gears and/or tooling that came with my lathe. 




Reminds me of a hypodermic needle, but on an alarming scale.


----------



## Uglydog (May 11, 2016)

Deburring tool?

Daryl
MN


----------



## dave_r_1 (May 11, 2016)

Cheese corer


----------



## intjonmiller (May 11, 2016)

dave_r_1 said:


> Cheese corer


I thought that was another muffler bearing type joke. Apparently cheese corer is a thing. I had no idea. But I kind of doubt that's it.


----------



## kd4gij (May 11, 2016)

intjonmiller said:


> This one has me puzzled. It was in one of the boxes of change gears and/or tooling that came with my lathe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 I believe that is a wood carving tool
http://www.woodcraft.com/category/ht115/carving-tools.aspx


----------



## Eddyde (May 11, 2016)

Or maybe for leather work?


----------



## intjonmiller (May 12, 2016)

Either certainly seem plausible.


----------



## Uglydog (May 13, 2016)

Is it hardened steel? How sharp is the edge? Does it somehow fit into or functional at trough-funnel for oiling?

Daryl 
MN 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intjonmiller (May 13, 2016)

Good questions. Honestly I haven't spent any more time with it than maybe 30 seconds looking at it, unscrewing it, and taking those pictures. I'll look closer next time I'm in the shop.


----------



## intjonmiller (Mar 8, 2017)

So I think that thing may be used for metal engraving. Not sure, but it looks a lot like a tool in an engraving video I came across on YouTube the other day. I had never seen that done before, so I had no idea what the tools looked like. Next time I come across that thing in the shop I'll see if it cuts the way I suspect it will. 

Today I'm wondering about two other tools. Both I more or less "get", but would like to nail down more specifically if we can. 

First up, this form tool came in a box of stuff with the mill. 




Three brazed carbide teeth ground to the same profile. Guide bearing makes me think it would be for a woodworking router, but the fact that it was with end mills and a t-nut hold down kit and a vertical mill makes me wonder. Obviously no one will mill metal handheld more than once (other than the occasional light duty aluminum and brass stuff with woodworking tools, as I've done). Is there a use for a guide bearing like that on a machining tool? Seems like a clumsy way of controlling depth of cut to me.




The profile it cuts is probably fairly obvious, but I tried it on the end of a piece of 1" square stock CRS and it easily cut this nice v with relief. This is the full depth of cut that the guide bearing allows.




Regardless of what it was originally for I will certainly use it for the Vs on the copper jaws of the kant twist clamps I'm going to finish making one of these days. Any idea what else it would be used for? 

Finally I assume this is some sort of arbor. It was still in the original, sealed bag. I cleaned the oil off of it for this photo. It has a gorgeous crosshatch grind that my cell phone camera doesn't do justice. 




Obviously it's R8, with both ends threaded, but I'm not personally familiar with this configuration. 1" OD on the end. I'm sure it's quite obvious to those who have dealt with more tooling than I have, but I'm not sure how this style is used. I'm sure a link would suffice for explaining this one. 




Thanks!


----------



## darkzero (Mar 8, 2017)

Looks like a shell mill arbor. It allows you to bolt on a shell mill endmill (large endmill) or a shell face mill cutter.

Come to think of it, my PM45M came with one, sitting in a box somewhere.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 8, 2017)

I think that gouge is for cutting printing blocks of linoleum.


----------



## intjonmiller (Mar 21, 2017)

Still wondering about that form tool, but today we have a new challenge: Name That Collet! This guy (Frederik Moberg on YouTube) has a really cool lathe that came with MASSIVE collets, but he doesn't know what kind they are in order to locate a few more. Please click through to view this on YouTube and tell him what he has if you recognize it. All anyone has identified so far is that they are in the category of segmented collets.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 21, 2017)

that's a really interesting collet system. Looks like they have a pretty large range compared to more standard fare. Mike


----------



## brino (Mar 21, 2017)

intjonmiller said:


> First up, this form tool came in a box of stuff with the mill.






Jon, when I first saw that one I thought it was a chamfering tool for use in a vertical mill, using the bearing to locate it in the hole.
Of course that doesn't explain why it's also sharpened on the other edge.....if you flip it over it would be running backwards!
Maybe could be used for "back chamfering" thru a hole if the bearing was on the other side......

-brino


----------



## scwhite (Mar 22, 2017)

intjonmiller said:


> I'll start.
> 
> This was in the box of change and reversing gears, tooling, and random workpieces and offcuts that came with my father's Logan 850 lathe. Any idea what I is? It appears to me to have been cut off of something else, as there is a rough end and no apparent mount point. Not sure if it's worth keeping.
> 
> ...


I think it is a mill table bump stop that will flip 
Out of the way . Then flip it back down to bump 
Stop a part . 
     You have a post and the base missing 
  Just make you a post that will fit that hole and a base plate with a hole in it for the post . With a clap or set screw . You will need a hole through the plate to run you bolt into you T- nut in the table slot. 
    Make the plate out of a piece of 3/4 x 2" x 4"
There you have it


----------



## scwhite (Mar 22, 2017)

Eddyde said:


> Or maybe for leather work?


Looks like it could be for cutting holes in leather
Belts for the lathe


----------



## scwhite (Mar 22, 2017)

intjonmiller said:


> This one has me puzzled. It was in one of the boxes of change gears and/or tooling that came with my lathe.
> View attachment 217633
> 
> View attachment 217636
> ...


It looks like a rubber drill


----------



## Whyemier (Mar 23, 2017)

I bought a box of small stock at a groj sail a couple of months ago.  To entice me to buy they threw in a box of...stuff. I was cleaning my shop today (read: Moving stuff from one place to another in the shed.) and decided to 'inventory' the items therein.  Some dead centers, boring bars, scrap, job made parts etc.  Ant then there was this.













20170323_115614



__ Whyemier
__ Mar 23, 2017


















20170323_115632



__ Whyemier
__ Mar 23, 2017






It seems familiar and I'm almost positive I've seen something like this before but for the life of me I don't know what it is for.


----------



## brino (Mar 23, 2017)

Whyemier said:


> It seems familiar and I'm almost positive I've seen something like this before but for the life of me I don't know what it is for.



It reminds me of a broken tap remover, however, I've only seen 3 and 4-flute versions.
You seem to have a 2-flute version.

http://tool.wttool.com/tools/Broken Tap Remover

Oh wait, they do have 2-flute versions:
http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...05/product_name/Walton+2-Flute+Tap+Extractors

I think that's it!

-brino


----------



## scwhite (Mar 23, 2017)

Whyemier said:


> I bought a box of small stock at a groj sail a couple of months ago.  To entice me to buy they threw in a box of...stuff. I was cleaning my shop today (read: Moving stuff from one place to another in the shed.) and decided to 'inventory' the items therein.  Some dead centers, boring bars, scrap, job made parts etc.  Ant then there was this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tap extractors


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 23, 2017)

Tap extractor, I've got three or four of them, varying sizes, don't work very well, the pins bend/break too easily.


----------



## Whyemier (Mar 23, 2017)

Thank You Brino, SCwhite and T Bredehoft.  Now I know but I thought it was too big for something like that.  I guess a big tap???


----------



## Redmech (Mar 23, 2017)

intjonmiller said:


> This one has me puzzled. It was in one of the boxes of change gears and/or tooling that came with my lathe.
> View attachment 217633
> 
> View attachment 217636
> ...




This looks to be an electrical connector tool. Older  caterpillar equipment uses "sureseal" electrical connectors. The connector housing is a big thick chunk of formed rubber. Slide this tool into rubber, then slide wire with terminal that is crimped on into position, them slide tool out. I have something very similar on my work truck.


----------



## brino (Apr 23, 2017)

I got about 2 dozen of these in a box lot of various roll-pins, set-screws, socket-head cap screws, rivets, etc.
They look like some kind of insert or anchor nut, but I'm not sure how you'd mount them.
They are threaded #10-32 NF, and the square nut floats in the round disc.
I thought the outer pieced looked like aluminum, but it is steel (magnet test).
The OD passes thru a 15/32" hole.
They have small ridges on a shoulder, that I guess could go into a counter-bore to stop them spinning?!?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 23, 2017)

Soime type of swag nut?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swage_nut

Specifically one of these?  http://www.pemnet.com/fastening_products/pdf/aladata.pdf


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 23, 2017)

PEM nuts I think

http://www.pemnet.com/fastening-products/pem-self-clinching-fasteners-new/


----------



## brino (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks Rich and Jim, you guys nailed it.
-brino


----------



## rowbare (Apr 27, 2017)

intjonmiller said:


> This one has me puzzled. It was in one of the boxes of change gears and/or tooling that came with my lathe.
> View attachment 217633
> 
> View attachment 217636
> ...



It looks like a tool for inserting pins in mil spec connectors. You solder the wire into the pin then the wire sits in the groove and the end pushes on the cup of the pin.

bob


----------



## darkzero (Jun 13, 2017)

What is this used for? I've never seen a reducing sleeve like this before.

Description says: MT Spring Grip Emergency Sleeve.


----------



## British Steel (Jun 13, 2017)

I've never seen one of those, but... I can see how it'd grip a damaged morse taper, the direction of the spiral means it would tighten up under load and the tang would stop it rotating in e.g. a tailstock?

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## scwhite (Jun 13, 2017)

darkzero said:


> What is this used for? I've never seen a reducing sleeve like this before.
> 
> Description says: MT Spring Grip Emergency Sleeve.
> 
> View attachment 235492


I have never seen or even heard of one


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 13, 2017)

Good idea it would get really tight , but still release better.


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Jun 14, 2017)

Here are 2 examples of a rarely seen tool.  Who can say how they would set one up & use it?  I have them & know what they are, but......I really am a NEWB.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 14, 2017)

Looks like a diamond radius dresser for a tool and cutter grinder.


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Jun 14, 2017)

Correct kd4gij! Hoping some can say how they would set one up & use it?  I see a big grinder in my future.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 14, 2017)

This is on a surface grinder dressing from the bottom yours is for a too grinder and dresses from the side but same principle


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 14, 2017)

Your dresser is for a machine like in this thread.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/tool-cutter-grinding-machine-kellenberger-no-56.38388/


----------

